# Free Trees!



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2015)

I get offers several times a week to _'come get my trees and you can have them'_. I get these offers from all over the US as if I can travel to Maine to get them (not kidding I got offers from Maine pnce). But ever since this rain stopped I am getting not just "free trees" offers but RFQ and I am getting them *daily*.

I guess the tornadoes/floods/straight line winds really tag-teamed the trees down here. So far al of these have been from Texas. Anyone else that has a website that offers these services see a spike in this kind contact the past week?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 4, 2015)

Curious to see your response on this one.


----------



## Tony (Jun 4, 2015)

We're at in in-laws in Livingston building a deck right now. On the way up here last night, we saw miles of trees blown down, roots and all. It's funny you posted this because I was thinking people with mills are busier than one-armed paper hangers right now! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2015)

RFQ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 4, 2015)

DKMD said:


> RFQ?


It is a little like a volume dial that goes to 11. RFQ is just one more than RFP (request for proposal).

Now name that movie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2015)

DKMD said:


> RFQ?



Sorry. Request For Quote e.g. they want a quote on how much I will charge to remove their trees.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 4, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Penguin (Jun 4, 2015)

I can only imagine what beautiful wood has washed a river and become driftwood.


----------

